# Project includes cutting small pieces



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

I have in mind a project that will require many small irregular 3, 4, & 5 sided pieces less than 1 sq. in. ea. for a mosaic scene used for segments in a feature ring. Therefore the seams between the small pieces should fit together rather snugly. I contemplated a scroll saw but not positive the cut will finish smooth enough. I will be makings the ring from glued up blocks of about 2.5×2.5 inches. 
My question is "How can I cut the small pieces safely, accurately and away from my fingers?" 
Available: scroll saw (no experiencs), band saw, TS, Miter saw


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

belt sander ?

.

.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

We have used the Micro Mark table saw for the tiny angled feet called for on the Rockler music box plans as well as turning pen turning squares into octagons before turning.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

> We have used the Micro Mark table saw for the tiny angled feet called for on the Rockler music box plans as well as turning pen turning squares into octagons before turning.
> 
> - wuddoc


TX, followed that idea and looked at them. They have hardwood limits too small


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

Depends on the shape, but a lot of times small pieces can be cut from longer strips of wood.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Cut a long section with those dimensions on a table saw then slice off pieces.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

I would make two sleds and then use a pattern bit on the router table.

Hopefully, these pictures will depict for you what I have in mind. You can make hundreds of pieces with these and a router table.

Cheers!!


----------



## Flights (Feb 13, 2019)

Great suggestion firehouse. What did you use to make the designs, google sketchup?


----------

